# Pneumatic female zombie pushing wheelchair



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

BakersBen built this prop. I purchased it from him last year. It's a fun prop.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Man, get out of here, lol. I can't believe it actually pushes it! So how does it move back? Do you go get it?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That's AWESOME!!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL thanks everyone! The is actually a repurposed prop. I think it looks pretty good. 
HippoFeet, either my actor will bring it back, or, I might attach it to a cord. But, I'm open to ideas on how to bring it back. I'm building a slightly elevated ramp for it. The wheelchair will be within a "track" but with ample room. 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

By the way this prop is voice activated. That's my voice being a dork controlling the prop in real time, LOL.


----------



## 808Hawaiian (Oct 8, 2012)

That was fantastic.... Awesome activation, LOL.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, you better keep a pooper scooper close by though.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks 808 and kprimm! LOL yeah I might to get heavy duty scooper :-D


----------

